# Let`s see some rust!



## Monark52 (Jul 11, 2009)

I thought i`d start a post on some of the rustbuckets that we`ve all had, or still have. Post your crustiest rides for all to see.
Here`s mine:


----------



## sensor (Jul 11, 2009)

well......ive already posted this one so heres the link
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=4006


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 11, 2009)

This is about the rustiest thing I have except for maybe my 
Firestone Warrior.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Jul 11, 2009)

the girls frame was rusted out so i built this thanks to gordon for supplying the frame


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 11, 2009)

This one isn't so much rusty as just plain weatherbeaten and missing a few very  hard to find parts.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 11, 2009)

no kidding


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jul 12, 2009)

*I've got RUST*

Not the bike with the most rust I got but real close. Sitting in the wife's flower bed collecting more rust with flowers and vines clinging to it. Gonna make a clock out of the chain ring soon.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2009)

The most rusty one has been cleaned and is ready for paint but first PARTS.


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 12, 2009)

This is my worst..........


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2009)

aasmitty757 said:


> This is about the rustiest thing I have except for maybe my
> Firestone Warrior.



you mean this one?
it was probably my rustiest too. I did warn you it was kinda crusty!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 12, 2009)

Shoot, i could just post 95% of all the bikes I have! But, I'll just pick a few...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 12, 2009)

Was that Warrior set up for a motor?  I'm curious about the cut fender and pie plates bolted to the wheel.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't have any pictures but I once ripped a frame in half while trying to get a 2 speed bendix off. It had been converted almost entirely to iron oxide flakes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2009)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Was that Warrior set up for a motor?  I'm curious about the cut fender and pie plates bolted to the wheel.



that was my guess, the fender was more ripped than cut so I don't think it was for the motor though it may have happened in an accident caused by the motor I got it for the badge.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 13, 2009)

37fleetwood said:


> you mean this one?
> it was probably my rustiest too. I did warn you it was kinda crusty!




That's it and I still like it. Maybe some day it will shine.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 14, 2009)

RUST is good.  I hope to get a picture of my rust ride up soon... awesome thread idea! Rust can be so beautiful. It would almost be sad to see this be restored, because it looks so consistent now...





That really is beautiful.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 14, 2009)

*My 52 Hornet*

The green Hornet, is now a lot better than this pic.
 Mitch


----------



## Cole Lower (Jul 14, 2009)

*adam*

how mutch for the third bike picture down


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 14, 2009)

This is my best example of a bike that is fully rusted and still functional


----------



## sensor (Jul 14, 2009)

even the horn?!?


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 14, 2009)

Even the horn!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 15, 2009)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Was that Warrior set up for a motor?  I'm curious about the cut fender and pie plates bolted to the wheel.




That's my plan for it. Ive had the motor for at least two years now(nib). and the bike has not made it out of the box since I bought it from Scott. So many projects. So little time. Someone come and buy my collection and put me in a home for addicts.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 16, 2009)

"Adam, how mutch for the third bike picture down"  Cole, the first three are some of my 'keepers', I have no interest in selling them. The 3rd bike is an early 30's Rollfast, btw.


----------



## bobhufford (Jul 17, 2009)

This Swing Bike looked like this when I had it (saved from a scrap iron pile) and then was transformed by the new owner into this ... (see thumbnails).

Story here:

http://www.geocities.com/bobhufford/leahdalesw.html

My current rust bucket is this war-era Schwinn New World (blackout






It's not really that rusty except for the rims which appear to have sat in a puddle.  The rim edge is completely eaten away in a couple spots.  Not sure where to source this size painted (not chromed or stainless) Schwinn rim. 





Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------

